# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Редкие истории о холме Говардхан

## евгений 777

Здравствуйте! Я давно, примерно в 1996 году один раз слышал аудио запись если не ошибаюсь название "редкие истории о холме Говардхан", с красивыми эффектами и русской озвучкой. Подскажите пожалуйста, если кто знает,где её можно найти.

----------

